# About.com- IBS and Anal Fissures



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

My series on anal fissures concludes with information m0st near and dear to all of you, the relationship between anal fissures and IBS. As you will see, experiencing chronic diarrhea and/or constipation leaves you at risk for the development of these uncomfortable fissures. Whoever said "life is not fair" certainly knew what they were talking about!

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

